# Gecko pickies...DIAL UP WARNING



## Saz (Jan 20, 2008)

Took to the gecko room with my camera after dark to take a few happy snaps...

Top end Oedura marmorata female






Saltuarius swaini female





Katherine Strophurus ciliaris









Female Strophurus taenicauda





Gravid U.milii female





Nephrurus asper









Some lovely Nephrurus levis occidentalis













Nephrurus levis levis

















Nephrurus levis pilbariensis













7yr old Nephrurus larvissimus female





N.laevissimus bub





Couple of non gecko shots of sleepy diurnals!


----------



## scorps (Jan 20, 2008)

y rub it in  hahaha awsome herps


----------



## Miss B (Jan 20, 2008)

Aw that leaf-tail has big puppy dog eyes, how cute.


----------



## Saz (Jan 20, 2008)

N.amyae


----------



## Miss B (Jan 20, 2008)

The beardie hatchy is beautiful... I love the contrast in the face. Who were the parents?


----------



## Saz (Jan 20, 2008)

Edit...Double post


----------



## Saz (Jan 20, 2008)

It's an Oscar x Brat bub. Cute little dude. I kept hold of it as it is the only one that had its tail munched on this season. If it's female I'll keep hold of it, but if it turns out male which I think it is, I will move it on, got plenty of males already!


----------



## Vixen (Jan 20, 2008)

You have a gorgeous collection Saz, im sure your the envy of every gecko lover here! Adoooooore your pilbarensis!!!


----------



## warren63 (Jan 20, 2008)

Thats a wonderful collection, great pics too


----------



## DrNick (Jan 20, 2008)

Beautiful animals Saz

Those occy's and pilb's are absolutely stunning, such a range of colouration.

As always I am insanely jealous :lol:


----------



## DrNick (Jan 20, 2008)

That asper is looking decidedly chubby too


----------



## Saz (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks guys. That's why I prefer smooth knobbies to rough knobbies (not that I don't love my amyae and asper!), there's just such a beautiful range of colours and patterns!

Yes Dr Nick, after looking at the pic, the asper fem does seem to have a little white bump that looks like the start of an eggie!!! Ooooo...hope so!!


----------



## blake_814 (Jan 20, 2008)

I love all the sleep diurnals 
Love thoe pilbarensis


----------



## rumpig (Jan 20, 2008)

wow nice gex and where can i get bluey like that


----------



## DrNick (Jan 20, 2008)

Saz said:


> Yes Dr Nick, after looking at the pic, the asper fem does seem to have a little white bump that looks like the start of an eggie!!! Ooooo...hope so!!



My female is gravid with her fourth clutch and her belly looks very similar to yours . I haven't been able to easily see the eggs in her when viewed from the ventral surface.

Will this be her first clutch, if she is gravid?


----------



## Saz (Jan 20, 2008)

The blueys came from SnakeRanch. Incredible looking and so intelligent too. Highly recommended!


----------



## beardy_boy99 (Jan 20, 2008)

Snake Ranch Rumpig.
Love the gex Saz, nice collection, The boydii pic is awesome 
Dylan


----------



## Saz (Jan 20, 2008)

Yep, will be her first clutch! I've been checking from below and can't see anything, but it sure looks like it from the side!

Cross your fingers for me! She's last seasons projeny and came from Troy, she was soooo tiny when I got her!


----------



## bigi (Jan 20, 2008)

magnificent, i would love to see some shots of the entire enclosure setups


----------



## Saz (Jan 20, 2008)

It's an old pic when I first started setting it up, but this is what I breed the knobbies in...


----------



## callith (Jan 20, 2008)

very nice.


----------



## footsoulja (Jan 20, 2008)

love the smooth knob tails and the boyds


----------



## footsoulja (Jan 20, 2008)

just wondering what type of sand you use in the knob tails enclosures.


----------



## Saz (Jan 20, 2008)

Washed play sand from bunnings. $7 a bag of 20 kilos


----------



## firedragon (Jan 20, 2008)

WOW very nice. They are sooo cute


----------



## levis04 (Jan 20, 2008)

well done Saz great photos, love the pilbara's such good colours and patterns. As for the rest of the geckos they are top shelf.


----------



## cosmotiger1 (Jan 20, 2008)

SO JEALOUS  

Very nice collection there mate.

love your amya. my dream gecko


----------



## snake_king (Feb 6, 2008)

nice pics


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 6, 2008)

Looking great Saz!

Like those Nephrurus....

Kane


----------



## python blue (Feb 6, 2008)

stunning animals as usual Saz lol just a question do you find you have better success when you keep males and female separate except for breeding season?


----------



## slacker (Feb 6, 2008)

Awesome, Saz! 

I didn't realise either of the boydii were that blue...... be nice if my guys turn out like that


----------



## sparticus (Feb 6, 2008)

very very nice pictures..cant get enough gecko pictures i say


----------



## ryanharvey1993 (Feb 6, 2008)

wow you have so many cool species. i really wanna get some geckoes


----------



## aurea23 (Feb 7, 2008)

Awesome animals you should be proud.


----------

